# HELP! Ear issues getting worse fast...



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

i have one little mousie left out of my three, peach puddin, now im scared im going to lose him too... his ear is scabbing and crumbling around the edges, red, sore, and around it is bald. He got better then over a day made a turn for the worst... now its badddd hes not head tilting though. it really comes in waves like when i took the picture i attached he was doing a little better... its gets REALLY red one morning and that night it will look pretty good. in the picture you also cant see the other half... he has been holding his ear kinda weird but the other half has scabs too. i would take him to the vet but i dont know if he'll survive through all the vet's procedures. i gave oral ivermectin, penicillin and some cream. hes really my little buddy, not very hand tame but will come out and eat from my hand. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

whoops double


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Steroid treatment from the vet is probably the best hope.The obsessive ear scratching conditions are notoriously difficult to solve.


----------



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay thanks. I'm going to try some recommendations from my mousie lover friends then if that doesn't work I'll go to the vet.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use salt water, like in a saline spray, dry off the gently with a cotton swab, or cottom ball, and OTC steroid cream applied with a cotton swab on the inner and outer ear. I hold on to the little squeaker so the stuff doesn't get washed off right away. A little generic Benadryl in the water seems to help. Half the time it won't heal up no matter what I do. One quarter of time the mousies loses an ear or both, but that, while ugly, can be survived.

And, yes I have culled meeces whose ears got worse, as the inflamation can spread to the eyes and even to the sinus cavities.

Allergies to peanuts, sunflower seeds, and wheat are possible causes, but ultimately, if you stop the itching, the scratching might cease, and you have a chance at saving the ear. Ambient temp and insufficient ventilation, and bedding allergies sometimes plays role too.

I use Benadryl (diphenhydramine hydrochoride) for children in liquid. It's a pretty benign drug, so I add enough to turn the water in the water bottle a nice light pink.


----------



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay. Could I wrap it? Would that help? Thanks for the advice I will be clean it with salt water and putting OTC steroid cream on it. Then give him Benadryl. I don't care what he looks like as long as he's happy I'm happy.  it's not bad enough to euthanize either. I removed all peanuts and sunflower seeds from his diet. I gave him a lower protein food. His cage is the perfect temp all the time. It can't be bad ventilation he's in a almost full wire cage (except for the plastic tray at the bottom). I changed his bedding to paper. I also got some toys so he can forget about his ear. Wish us the best of luck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes; like I'd hold an injured sparrow. Snug behind the head, folded over the bum loosely. I usually only do that, though, when I need to administer orally. When treating little mammals, its important that they feel supported and safe, scruffing the mouse on a surface that is about level with my waist or a bit higher does OK with a lot of them, it depends on how confident I feel with that mousie's temperament.

For ears, I find it better to scruff because if I have to keep the mousie wrapped, and that position leaves a bit too much wiggle room.

Later; I err therefor I edit.

I wake up slow and may say the opposite of what I mean. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks for that info on keeping him still! Could i wrap his ear when i'm not with him kinda like a cast? Like to get him to stop scratching or is that useless?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Could possibly do with anti-biotics. Its looks sore.


----------

